# BIFSC 2021 Results



## João Pinto (Feb 7, 2021)

Berlin International Film Scoring Competition​2021​​Finalists​(In alphabetical order)​Ferenc Bátri
Mauro Caspanello
Yigit Deriga
Miklós Harsányi
Christopher Kennedy
Zane Lowry
Dmitry Lubenskiy
Alberto Luengo
Paul Robert
Jason Stamatyades

Congratulations everyone!!

PS: I was not selected, but in case you want to check out my entry here it is


----------



## Woodie1972 (Feb 7, 2021)

I didn't make it to the finals either. Here's my version:


----------



## Woodie1972 (Feb 7, 2021)

How do you upload a video? I only get this link, no video image...🤔


----------



## Illico (Feb 7, 2021)

I put links to finalists videos I found.
Congrats to all of them

Ferenc Bátri
Mauro Caspanello ...
Yigit Deriga ...
Miklós Harsányi
Christopher Kennedy ...
Zane Lowry
Dmitry Lubenskiy
Alberto Luengo
Paul Robert
Jason Stamatyades


----------



## yoshi-1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> How do you upload a video? I only get this link, no video image...🤔


In the comment area, there is a button on the upper right that shows a picture and a film (left to the big quotation mark), where you can embed a YouTube-Link (or any other Link that is in the large list), and it will be shown as a video after you've posted the reply!


----------



## yoshi-1 (Feb 7, 2021)

I was so proud of my work and was so certain about it, but couldn't make it to the finalists sadly..
The music in the climax of the film is my favourite score that I've ever written, and hope that maybe some others also like it!
Here's my piece:



Anyway, congratulations to all finalists!
I'm really looking forward to listening to the pieces!

Best


----------



## LZDMO (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes, congrats to all the finalists. Here's my submission as well. It's helpful to see everyone's different vision of this score, but also the finalist's scores and what seemed to differentiate them.


----------



## PeteH (Feb 9, 2021)

I'd do a few things differently if I was starting this just now, but I guess that means I'm learning!
Best of luck to the finalists.


----------



## xanderscores (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats to the finalists!! I didn't make it there either, but it was so much fun composing for this. I found the material tremendously inspiring and had a great time!! Here's mine!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 11, 2021)

A caveat. BIFSC is concerned with the contemplation of new names every year. There's no unbiased judgment in their results.


----------



## Illico (Feb 12, 2021)

leogardini said:


> A caveat. BIFSC is concerned with the contemplation of new names every year. There's no unbiased judgment in their results.


Why do you say that? We see the same name several times in the finalists of previous competitions.


----------



## Lionberg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi! I am (Dmitry Lubenskiy) one who is in 10. If you need any help or suggestions -- anything I can do for you -- welcome.

My humble suggestions:

Joao -- -- you don't feel the picture. Check a video, warp your timeline with markers, adjust tempo, then write music.
​Woodie -- too much tragedy. You should go thru the movie and make points where music mood is changed. And you don't use Orchestra. You use instruments. Think about it.

Yoshi -- very good work. But it is very selfish. You was involved too much in composing, and you forgot about the picture. Check Tom & Jerry cartoon, you will see how every note of your music should follow the action.

LSDMO -- you were on the right track, but you forgot about wrapping video with your music. You feel the picture, but your music is not flexible for the picture.

PeteH -- you don't follow the picture. To much dissonances in your music (imho), and I suggest to change string library - it is too mechanics. 

xandersores -- very good work, better then others here I think. You should work on better fit to a picture (and you did well). And you should be more selfish -- your music is very good, and your orchestration is in the level. Find this level where you can serve the picture, and show up your music.


I am very sorry if I said something wrong or offensive, but I thought it might be helpful.

BR.

Dmitry Lubenskiy.


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lionberg said:


> Hi! I am (Dmitry Lubenskiy) one who is in 10. If you need any help or suggestions -- anything I can do for you -- welcome.
> 
> My humble suggestions:
> 
> ...


Hey Dmitry, congratulations on being a finalist!
Your comments may feel a bit harsh at times but I think they are sincere and useful.
The trouble with most competitions is the lack of feedback from the jury (Score The World being the exception I believe).
I wouldn't mind if you judged my entry as well:


----------



## ZosterX (Feb 17, 2021)

Congrats to the finalists !! You surely did an amazing job !

I think I have to make some improvements yet in orchestration, or maybe the mix.

Here's my participation aswell :


----------



## Lionberg (Feb 17, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> Hey Dmitry, congratulations on being a finalist!
> Your comments may feel a bit harsh at times but I think they are sincere and useful.
> The trouble with most competitions is the lack of feedback from the jury (Score The World being the exception I believe).
> I wouldn't mind if you judged my entry as well:



Hi! Thank you! I think you don't feel the picture fully. Perhaps, you did not warp your time track? Looks like the same tempo during the video. I believe that picture has to affect music, and music reacts to the changes with all orchestral power. Also I would suggest to pay attention to details: e.g. brasses sound very lonely -- support them with celos, and woods playing different rhythm and manner as the 2nd voice. This would make your orchestra sound not like just brass+strings+woods, but a mixture where instruments are communicating with each other, "talking".


----------



## yoshi-1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lionberg said:


> Hi! I am (Dmitry Lubenskiy) one who is in 10. If you need any help or suggestions -- anything I can do for you -- welcome.
> 
> My humble suggestions:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the feedback! I'm glad that you listened to my music! I love the cartoon of Tom & Jerry too and also really admire the music in there. Though, I definitely didn't aim to do any micky-mousing and also wouldn't say that anyone should follow every frame of the action if not needed, especially in this film!

I'm actually still confident with my approach to the film, but I can also understand what you mean, thank you!
Congratulations that you were chosen to the 10, hats off. 

Best.


----------



## Illico (Feb 17, 2021)

I am surprised to hear so many participants (in finalists too) who put the music too loud compared to the FX track. At some points, in fact, music could be set in front. For this video, the fx track was really great and should be kept anymore.


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lionberg said:


> Hi! Thank you! I think you don't feel the picture fully. Perhaps, you did not warp your time track? Looks like the same tempo during the video. I believe that picture has to affect music, and music reacts to the changes with all orchestral power. Also I would suggest to pay attention to details: e.g. brasses sound very lonely -- support them with celos, and woods playing different rhythm and manner as the 2nd voice. This would make your orchestra sound not like just brass+strings+woods, but a mixture where instruments are communicating with each other, "talking".


Thank you for your analysis Dmitry!

Indeed, the tempo could have varied more.
And you are right about the orchestration, I still need to learn a lot in that area. Very good tips on making the orchestra sound more as a whole, letting the instruments interact more with each other!

Where I don’t really agree with you is in the feel for the picture (if by feel you mean catching the ambience of the film). 
Your entry sounds impressively real, the orchestration is phenomenal! But for my taste the score is a bit too bombastic and doesn’t always match the mood of the story. At times it might as well have been the beautiful soundtrack for a period drama. 

I have the impression so far (from watching the finalists entries on Youtube, don’t know about the other finalists yet) that the jury favours a classic sound, full orchestral works that could stand on their own as symphonic pieces. 
Which is not necessarily the direction that film music of recent years is going into (cfr. Hildur Gudnadottir, Johnny Greenwood, Ludwig Goransson etc.).


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 17, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> I have the impression so far (from watching the finalists entries on Youtube, don’t know about the other finalists yet) that the jury favours a classic sound, full orchestral works that could stand on their own as symphonic pieces.


I didn’t watch the selected ones but I remember that the last 2 editions have crowned entries on the ambient/electronic side more that strictly classical style.


----------



## Lionberg (Feb 17, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> Thank you for your analysis Dmitry!
> 
> Indeed, the tempo could have varied more.
> And you are right about the orchestration, I still need to learn a lot in that area. Very good tips on making the orchestra sound more as a whole, letting the instruments interact more with each other!
> ...


Yes, I have the same feeling about my score  I have such habit - to kill movie drama by music. But I did it within 3 days. Within 64 hours non-stop to be precise, because I could not start earlier, and have only 3 days before the deadline. I don't think I will be in top 3, but for me to be in top 10 is already a very good achievement. 

And for those who are not in 10: Taking a part in such competitions is a great training and a great teacher. Believe me or not, but each time you take a part in a competition, you become better and better, even if you were not chosen by a jury.


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lionberg said:


> Yes, I have the same feeling about my score  I have such habit - to kill movie drama by music. But I did it within 3 days. Within 64 hours non-stop to be precise, because I could not start earlier, and have only 3 days before the deadline. I don't think I will be in top 3, but for me to be in top 10 is already a very good achievement.
> 
> And for those who are not in 10: Taking a part in such competitions is a great training and a great teacher. Believe me or not, but each time you take a part in a competition, you become better and better, even if you were not chosen by a jury.


in 3 days, that's impressive!
And you're right, these competitions are great practice and make yourself better on every level!


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 17, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> I didn’t watch the selected ones but I remember that the last 2 editions have crowned entries on the ambient/electronic side more that strictly classical style.


I guess you're right. But the jury certainly likes a BIG sound!


----------



## silouane (Feb 17, 2021)

hey. Here is mine.



If someone feels to give feedback (and Dimitry too)...


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 17, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> I guess you're right. But the jury certainly likes a BIG sound!


Indeed. They certainly like impressive sound more than elaborate writing.

Which is not necessarily bad : it taught me to simplify my orchestration and focus on a musical meaning rather than piling up instrument tracks.


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 17, 2021)

silouane said:


> hey. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone feels to give feedback (and Dimitry too)...



Hey, it seems I already liked your entry on Youtube a month ago! The right combination of tension, mystery and melody. An epic feel without being overly bombastic. Maybe the big drum sound could do with a bit more variation? 
For me, you should have been a finalist.


----------



## Lionberg (Feb 18, 2021)

silouane said:


> hey. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone feels to give feedback (and Dimitry too)...



Hi! Very very good! I think if we divide film score into 2 approaches: 1) "Tom & Jerry" style, where music follows the picture and reflects everything on the screen, and 2) Background following, when music is hardly noticeable, and just creates an emotional background (like in Dark Knight), you are somewhere in the middle. You emphasize events in the movie, you react in very good manner. I have a feeling that you stretched out a bit the same mood across all action. I feel the pulsation (which is good for case #2), but I don't hear a melody (which is bad for case #1). And if you stick with case #2, you should avoid pauses, but increase/decrease pulsation pressure. What case is more close to you? #1 or #2? You you see some other case #3?


----------



## Illico (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok, in which category would you put my composition in? 'Tom & Jerry" or "Background emotion"?


----------



## Lionberg (Feb 18, 2021)

Illico said:


> Ok, in which category would you put my composition in? 'Tom & Jerry" or "Background emotion"?



Background emotion


----------



## silouane (Feb 18, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> Hey, it seems I already liked your entry on Youtube a month ago! The right combination of tension, mystery and melody. An epic feel without being overly bombastic. Maybe the big drum sound could do with a bit more variation?
> For me, you should have been a finalist.


Yes, you told me, thanks 


Lionberg said:


> Hi! Very very good! I think if we divide film score into 2 approaches: 1) "Tom & Jerry" style, where music follows the picture and reflects everything on the screen, and 2) Background following, when music is hardly noticeable, and just creates an emotional background (like in Dark Knight), you are somewhere in the middle. You emphasize events in the movie, you react in very good manner. I have a feeling that you stretched out a bit the same mood across all action. I feel the pulsation (which is good for case #2), but I don't hear a melody (which is bad for case #1). And if you stick with case #2, you should avoid pauses, but increase/decrease pulsation pressure. What case is more close to you? #1 or #2? You you see some other case #3?


Thanks ! You're surely right for the same mood. My background is more atmospheric mood (even if I have a classical formation), and I'm trying to progress for being less, and these competitions are good for progressing. I didn't listen to all 10 finalists, but those I listened have a very good musicality, a very good production, multiple themes but I find a lack of breath, and pauses...


----------



## maro (Feb 18, 2021)

Congrats to all finalists. Here is my work. I made some non-orchestral score, so any feedback is welcome. Thanks


----------



## ZosterX (Feb 24, 2021)

ZosterX said:


> Congrats to the finalists !! You surely did an amazing job !
> 
> I think I have to make some improvements yet in orchestration, or maybe the mix.
> 
> Here's my participation aswell :



Also mine, if anyone can give me some feedbacks


----------



## Manfred (Feb 27, 2021)

Great work everyone. Very impressive! I’m trying to get a unscored copy/access to the video for practice (I missed the competition). Anyone able/willing to send me the video unscored? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Illico (Mar 1, 2021)

Here we are. Congrats to
Mauro Caspanello
Ferenc Bátri
Jason Stamatyades


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Loïc D (Mar 2, 2021)

The 1st prize is well deserved, it’s a perfect fit for the movie. Very impressive.


----------



## Manfred (Mar 2, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> The 1st prize is well deserved, it’s a perfect fit for the movie. Very impressive.


Agreed! The music “fit” perfectly. Great seeing/hearing all the work being done by so many talented people around the world.


----------



## brek (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats to the 3 winners! They were all fantastic and earned their place.

It was pretty fantastic to be one of the finalists this year. Here is my entry:




I put a fair amount of thoughts in the description if you're interested.


----------



## Lo28 (Mar 2, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners! 
Number 3 dares to be different and is rewarded for that. 
Ferenc Batris entry is great! Sounds super professional.
The winner is also very good. Doesn't really stand out to me but a has a very nice recurring flute theme. What bothers me a bit is that the different sections don't always tie together very naturally.
To be honest, I think Chris Kennedy's entry here above should have been up there in the top three


----------



## Lo28 (Mar 2, 2021)

brek said:


> Congrats to the 3 winners! They were all fantastic and earned their place.
> 
> It was pretty fantastic to be one of the finalists this year. Here is my entry:
> 
> ...



Really like your work Chris! The way you made the different parts flow into each other is excellent. In particular between 2'00 and 2'30, where the pods return and connect to the machine (for me this was the hardest part to score). Very impressive.


----------

